
Retailers barred from asking for zip code in California credit card purchases - grellas
http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2011/02/california_supr.htm
======
jeromec
Wait a minute. Does this mean stores are not supposed to ask to see ID like a
license to be sure it's your credit card?

~~~
freiheit
No. <http://www.cardreport.com/laws/california/1747-1748-7.html> They can
check your ID and verify it matches the card, they just can't record anything
from your ID.

~~~
graywh
But as techtalsky pointed out above, the merchant agreements between the
credit card company and merchant often prohibit requiring ID for a signed,
valid card and your matching signature.

------
tptacek
Why is there a Song-Beverly Credit Card act making it _unlawful_ to ask for
corroborating identification for credit cards in California? What is the
societal benefit to this law?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
All I have is wild speculation, but I'll attempt an answer.

I believe there was quite a bit of concern about providing any identification
along with a in-person CC purchase. The idea was that by providing identifying
information, plus a credit card number, you were making it extremely easy for
someone to lift your identity. The clerk could pick up the phone immediately
after you left the store and order whatever he wanted using your card.

So the theory was: ID check in person -> bad. ID check by internet or phone ->
good.

~~~
tptacek
That seems so backwards to me. I've had physical cards stolen before, and they
get used, in person, immediately. I write "ASK ID" on the back of all my cards
and thank clerks when they ask me.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I'm not a security guy, so I'm at a loss with analyzing whether it makes sense
or not.

It did occur to me, though, that I would not want to be the clerk asking for
ID if the guy on the other end of the counter had just mugged somebody at
gunpoint and was now looking to buy something so he could go down the street
and pawn it to purchase drugs.

But I can definitely see the other side of the argument too.

------
pedalpete
I've always just told them I'm from Canada (which I am) and that normally just
gets a pass. Sometimes the checkout person can be quite forceful and require
me to tell them my 'zip code', ok, V5J 021. There systems only accept numbers,
so not alot of good that is going to do them.

The only place this is annoying is at gas stations where I have to go inside
and give them my cc card to hold while I fill up. Hopefully this new law means
that gas stations can't do that anymore.

------
mildweed
The Song-Beverly Credit Card Act is a California-only animal. Having said
that, it is unenforceable in interstate commerce. The only people who need to
worry about this for their online stores are retailers with a business
presence in California.

------
Rariel
I've always wondered why they asked you for this information. Best Buy has
been doing this for years. The article points out that online retailers have
access to this a lot of info, but when you shop online you expect it. I
actually hate purchasing for William Sonoma online because after I bought a
wedding gift they spammed me from here in to 2027.

It's amazing to me how merchants feel entitled to your information and will be
so aggressive in their procurement of it.

~~~
eli
And Radio Shack used to ask for your phone number when buying batteries (maybe
they still do, it's been a while). In both cases, you can just say no.

~~~
cryptoz
It's much more fun to put a bit of research in, and find out the store's phone
number before buying batteries. When they ask for your number, give them
theirs. They'll start typing it in, then pause in confusion, which you are
then free to enjoy!

~~~
ultrasaurus
The person at the desk doesn't really care, I often just say "it's the same as
the store's" -- it's that or 867 5309, their choice.

